# Can you tell a goats age



## Frozenloc2 (Jan 13, 2008)

How can you tell the age of a goat? We tell these things with horses and such by teeth so is it the same for goats? I usually guesstimate from horn growth but thats ok until their horns stop growing or have been disbudded. I'm pertaining to pygmy's have that matters


----------



## jBlaze (Oct 9, 2007)

Yes, you can age guess a goat by looking at their teeth.

http://www.ansci.cornell.edu/4H/meatgoats/meatgoatfs11.htm


----------



## Frozenloc2 (Jan 13, 2008)

Thank you but that is dissapointing that its a guessing game after 5 years old.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Now, do not take that as 100%. Yes it is used as a general idea. I have a 8 year old doe that has only 4 adult teeth, and i have seen 4 year old goats still with their baby teeth. SO Yes those are very rare, but it does happen.


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

Holly is 2 and has 3 adult teeth.  She's a mature lady


----------

